# Poll - What age group do you fall into.



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

In a recent post I made reference to the age of the motorhoming population and their use of the internet.

Obviously members of this forum are not typical (in more ways than one  ), I then looked to see if there was a poll showing the age groups and was surprised not to find one.

I thought this might be interesting if we can get a lot of replies.

How about aiming for 10% of the membership

If every now and then someone could post something to BUMP this up to keep it on the front page that would be great.

First 20 respondents guess the largest age group.

Prize for the oldest member - 1 years free subscription to MHF supplied by me




Andrew


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

My guess 56-65



Andrew


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

...and my guess too. I'm 61 shortly but I only feel 75.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Nuke's survey is here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/survey-results-7-nested-0-0.html

Result 55 - 60 at 20%


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for that Jim, so it was a survey not a poll.

There over a 1000 replies on there, so let's not reinvent the wheel.



Andrew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Thanks for that Jim, so it was a survey not a poll.
> 
> There over a 1000 replies on there, so let's not reinvent the wheel.


Hi Andrew

Sorry, I didn't mean to 'rain on your parade' , it was done about a year ago and a lot have come and gone since then.. your idea for a prize for the oldest member is a good one..

There were no surprises in the poll, just visit any big show and it's failry obvious .. :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

No probs Jim.

I was genuinely interested in the statistics.

Your comment about observing the vistors at a show could of course be interpreted as the age group that visit shows and not necessarily be indicative of motorhome ownership. :lol: :lol: 

Must go I'm just off to split another hair  


Andrew


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

This posting should shove it back to the top of pile again!!

Nice idea by the way about the free membership to our most senior member. 

Dazzer


----------



## 104371 (May 8, 2007)

I can't submit my vote to this poll as I've only posted one item on the boards so far... however i'd be really interested to know what % of members are under 25. 

I'm 23 and had a nightmare finding insurance (Safeguard provided good cover in the end) and I'm sure I can't be the only young motorhomer around!!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> In a recent post I made reference to the age of the motorhoming population and their use of the internet.
> 
> Obviously members of this forum are not typical (in more ways than one  ), I then looked to see if there was a poll showing the age groups and was surprised not to find one.
> 
> ...


Prize for the oldest member? What is the reasoning behind this? Because of their age they win a prize? Its a little odd! Why not just say, prize for the first 50 year old who responds or prize for the youngest member (for persevering despite being outnumbered by octogenarians!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:evil: 

I thought I was easily the youngest but you have the numbers the other way around! :twisted: 

john


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We are both under 40 so pleased that quiet a few are of a simular age so far. Most people we have spoken to say that M/H owners are getting much younger these days. 

I am not sure if that means we will all get younbger though.,

Richard...


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

wurz said:


> Prize for the oldest member? What is the reasoning behind this? Because of their age they win a prize? Its a little odd! Why not just say, prize for the first 50 year old who responds or prize for the youngest member (for persevering despite being outnumbered by octogenarians!) :lol: :lol:


The reason behind this was I thought it would be nice to hear of someone hopefully 75-80+ who was still enjoying motorhoming.

Obviously as you get older there is more temptation to sit on your arse and watch TV

Andrew


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Well this time may be my last in this age group. Moving up to the next one next year 

Karl


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> wurz said:
> 
> 
> > Prize for the oldest member? What is the reasoning behind this? Because of their age they win a prize? Its a little odd! Why not just say, prize for the first 50 year old who responds or prize for the youngest member (for persevering despite being outnumbered by octogenarians!) :lol: :lol:
> ...


The same could be said for the youngsters though. Rather than spending evenings and weekends stuck in front of the pc/playstation/xbox etc, they are getting out and exploring, discovering a hobby that will hopefully last them a lifetime.

There are lots of older people doing it, they already know its the best way to explore, stay young, have a cheap holiday and chill! :wink:

I know loads of retirees (or not if they can help it) who are getting out there and doing it for themselves. My mams next door neighbour (for example) doesn't own a motorhome but has just turned 92, jets abroad to Aus, NZ and USA at least 5 times a year (started doing this at aged 80), performs chores for the younger (younger than 90!) people in the street and joins the scrum at car boots every sunday! 8O

Old doesn't mean getting bedsores and grumbling!! .. and I don't think its necessarily fair to get a prize just for having more birthdays than anyone else, you can't stop them from happening, you have one every year. It kind of knocks the other 99.99% of people out of the competition.

*To even it out a little, I'll fund a years membership for the youngest member, if you let me know who they are! *

We just need someone now to fund membership for the person who has overcome the most adversity to motorhome and for someone who has travelled the furthest north in the world in a motorhome etc etc .... :lol: :lol:


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm older than I think I am, but not as old as I feel.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Us young ones ( 36-45 ) thought we had better get out there and start travelling now as you oldies seem to be enjoying yourself so much. Mind in twenty years with fuel prices and road tolls in could be the end of the M/H traveller


----------



## 93498 (May 1, 2005)

My wife and I are both in the 26-35 bracket. I will move up to the next bracket in less than three weeks.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm old enough to afford a small motorhome and young enough (at heart at least) to enjoy it.


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

I do wonder if the reason no-one has posted in the oldest category, is simply that they don't use the internet.

Not intended as an ageist statement at all.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

wurz said:


> androidGB said:
> 
> 
> > wurz said:
> ...


Full years membership for the youngest member? :lol:

I'm three years old!! LOL You can pay for my membership!!(Do I have to prove my age?....knew there would be a catch :wink: )


----------



## 105353 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, 
We're in the 36-45 bracket, 
Been mher for 17yrs!!! 
Now theres a thought how about free ms for longest mher :lol: 
I'm sure theres plenty of you out there.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Andrew, I like your poll better, it put's me in the 56 to 65 group rather than the 61 to 65.
Just make's me feel that little bit younger. :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Chascass said:


> Andrew, I like your poll better, it put's me in the 56 to 65 group rather than the 61 to 65.
> Just make's me feel that little bit younger. :lol:


Well you know what they say, if you spend time around younger people it makes you feel younger 

Andrew


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Can we have a category "Too old to remember how old you are"

I will be 70 in October - each day I think of the old saying " them mind is willing but the flesh is weak"


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Don where are you - mid 70's I reckon


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm of an age now, 

A story which according to my eldest boy, describes me perfectly.


2 cows chatting in the fields one day, and Daisy say to Buttercup.

" so, what do you think of the BSE thing then?"
" Whats BSE?" said Butercup, 
" Bovine Spngiform Encephalitis,"
"eh" Your know, Mad Cow disease"
"It wont effect me," says Buttercup, 
" Why Not," said Daisy

Buttercup said









" 'cos I'm a Tractor, brooom broom"

apparently at 52 I resemble this Buttercup.


----------



## 111172 (Apr 6, 2008)

I've just turned 33, my wife is 42.

We bought a motorhome because I race motorbikes. Tried the whole tent thing, but even at my tender age, I'm too old for all that cold canvas flapping nonsense! So our choice was either a van and caravan, or a motorhome and trailer. The Motorhome won, for many (probably obvious) reasons 8) 

Now we've got it, we are already using it for much more than just race weekends, and plan to spend a lot more time motorhoming (is that a word?!)

It's actually got to the point where I'm selling my road motorbikes - come a non-race weekend, and these days I'd really prefer going out for a night or two in the motorhome, than hooning about on a bike!  


Age is a state of mind, surely. Once you grow up, you judge people by how they act, not how many years they've lived. Well, I do, anyway...  

I suspect the main reason not as many 'youngsters' are into motorhoming is cost:

In your 20s you're busy properly growing up, exploring professional possibilities, developing more serious relationships, perhaps setting deeper financial roots with mortgages, investments, etc.
In 30s, the financial commitments are even higher, servicing a mortgage and probably kids.
In 40s, the more financially savvy / professionally successful / alternative thinking folk are really starting to free up some money to invest in enjoying themselves, rather than just getting by.
In 50s and above, the financial commitments are either paid off or left home ( :wink: ) so time and money is your own to a greater extent.
Until you hit 70+, when the body starts to slow down, limiting the options for physical expression.

8) Discuss, I guess?! :lol:


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Motorhoming * is a word.

defined thusly,

motorhoming (sic) a word used as an alternative for the phrase,

I'm going to take £5.00 notes and burn them in wads every week......and have a smile on my face.

shame about the road bikes tho'. I had to get rid of mine because my neck is disintegrating, and most of the time I have very little feeling in my hands, caused, in my case, I'm told, by falling off my bikes.
:?


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi, just wondering if there was anything in place to stop someone voting (if that is the right word) twice or more?

Reason being is I have just seen this thread and voted, and then reading on I think I remember it and have already voted. If that is so, all the people with memories like a goldfish (like me) could seriously affect the results.....or have I already said this???? Anyway I was just wondering if there was anything in place to............

Paul


----------



## 111172 (Apr 6, 2008)

bandaid said:


> *Motorhoming * is a word.
> 
> defined thusly,
> 
> ...


I see. Reading the same dictionary, then motorbike racing is defined as:

_"I'm going to take *£50.00 *notes and burn them in wads every week.... while sitting in the rain, soaked to the skin, with permanently oily fingers...... and have a smile on my face"_ :lol:

Bummer about the crash damage, mate


----------



## 111172 (Apr 6, 2008)

TheFoxes said:


> Hi, just wondering if there was anything in place to stop someone voting (if that is the right word) twice or more?
> 
> Reason being is I have just seen this thread and voted, and then reading on I think I remember it and have already voted. If that is so, all the people with memories like a goldfish (like me) could seriously affect the results.....or have I already said this???? Anyway I was just wondering if there was anything in place to............
> 
> Paul


The forum software will only allow each user account to vote once.

Maybe you voted already in a similar poll.
Maybe you have more than one user account.


----------



## TheFoxes (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe I didn't bother voting last time.........the possibilities are endless!! With a memory like mine, who knows??
Paul


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Olly650 .....yeah, I appreciate where you are with that, 

damage so bad, I had to revert to a car at work, and......





dont tell anyone....




a BMW tourer, for pleasure riding.


of course, I shall deny that if asked, unless I have my pipe, slippers and stick on comedy beard at the time :lol:

Actually, the real tragedy, is that I am too tall at well over 6' to ride one, but I have a 916 biposto in the garage, so now the 3 mile blat up the road is reduced to a weekly start up and listen to the wonderful, siren song of twin termingonis whilst sitting, like Mr.Toad, parp,parp


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We were discussing this very fact today about which age groups own the motorhomes when we talking about the so called credit crunch and wondering especially in light of what has happened to Brownhills just how badly it will affect the motorhome market. 

Personally I feel that the majority of people buying will be 40+ and hopefully won't be affected by the credit crunch. Also in some ways if you have a few children I'm sure that investing in a motorhome would mean you could have more holidays each year and would 'eventually' work out a more affordable option, although as was mentioned by mother they would have to tax and insure a second vehicle. Will be interesting to see what the results are.


----------

